# Bulova Accuquartz 224 Links



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi everyone, just aquired one of these fabulous watches and saw that they are quite a rare use of the tuning fork on silverhawk's website: http://electric-watches.co.uk/makers/accutron/accuquartz-224/

I really like it, however as I have 8 to 8.25 inch left wrist, the bracelet is too tight. I was lucky as I managed to get the watch with case, instruction booklet, hang tag, and 2 extra links. Unfortunately the two links don't have the pins for themselves. Any idea where I can get any?


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

It's exactly the same as the silver one on silverhawk's website link. Will any pins work?


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

It would be helpful if you could post a photo of the back side of the watch band. Bulova (assuming that this is a signed Bulova band) used many types of bands from a variety of manufacturers, so the photo on Paul's site of the front side of the band tells us nothing about how the links are connected (t-bar, cotter pins, etc.)

Of course, another way to identify the correct type of connector would be to go through the steps of opening up a link that's currently connected on the intact band to see how it goes together ...

Unfortunately, Paul is out of pocket at the moment dealing with some personal issues, so I don't know how quickly he'll be able to review/respond to this post from the perspective of actually owning the same band you appear to own.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Here some pics etc:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

PDXWatchCollector said:


> Unfortunately, Paul is out of pocket at the moment dealing with some personal issues, so I don't know how quickly he'll be able to review/respond to this post from the perspective of actually owning the same band you appear to own.


Van, I'm back! And clearing the back log!

If you have the links, then the pins should not be a problem. If you PM me your address, I'll measure up some pins using my example and put them in the post to you.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow thanks Paul. Very generous !! Will send PM to you.

If you see the top pic I posted I have the spare links on the manual on our right of watch and box


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Silver Hawk said:


> PDXWatchCollector said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, Paul is out of pocket at the moment dealing with some personal issues, so I don't know how quickly he'll be able to review/respond to this post from the perspective of actually owning the same band you appear to own.
> ...


HUZZAH!!


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks to Paul got links in. I now like it too much. It means it will end up in storage, unworn. Would people in the know reccomend me taking the battery out?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Ventura said:


> Thanks to Paul got links in*. I now like it too much. It means it will end up in storage, unworn.*


Blimey that's a strange idea. Wear it mate, that's what they are for - No such thing as "like it too much" IMHO :lol:


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

It's odd I know, but don't want to damage it now. It's really silly I know.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Should I take the battery out then?


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

If you're going to put a battery driven watch into long term storage, yes -- pull the battery.

But you really should wear it, ya know? .. :yes:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

I have been wearing my Accutron Spaceview square verson for about forty years, with barely a scratch. I don'r wear it in the garden or garage, but for roughish work I wear a luxury watch from Lidl. Go on, go on, go on, go on :thumbup:

Mike


----------

